# What Cars do You Want Auto World to Release ?



## A/GS

What cars do you think AW should release next ? :wave:


----------



## wyatt641

dodge coronet 1972??
dodge dart 1974
1975 cutlass supreme
1980 turbo trans am
1972 chevy chevelle


----------



## Tazman6069

1969 firebird , 2000 ws6 Trans Am Fire Bird


----------



## bluerod

65 plymouth 64 comet 65 falcon 57 ford


----------



## brownie374

Anything new!


----------



## Redwater slot

Anything new,unpainted releases.


----------



## 41-willys

more retro Funny Cars or Pro Mods


----------



## VW_Dutchy

new editions are always good


----------



## NTxSlotCars

1973 Monte Carlo...

That's it...


----------



## hojohn

tv show and movie cars like hollywood nights or american graffiti and many other classics. cars from our childhood.:tongue:


----------



## 65 COMET

65 Comet, 67 Ford XL500 ,and a B model Mack dump body !


----------



## Bubba 123

hojohn said:


> tv show and movie cars like hollywood nights or american graffiti and many other classics. cars from our childhood.:tongue:


YEP!! doing a "Greased-Lightning" from Grease HW diecast....
measured...4 gear w/ fit w/ correct wheel base & wheels correspond to the 4 gear chassis in Dia. :thumbsup: (FYI :thumbsup

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## dlw

Does AW have the rights to do the Lamborghini? Mattel did them a while ago and not sure if those bods were included in the deal, anyway the body lines up perfectly with XT chassis and completely covers the chassis.

I know buddy clips are out there, but would like a 'natural' fitted Lambo body.


----------



## leonus

More can am / le mans style racers


----------



## A/GS

My list: Gassers: all to fit on 4 gear chassis: 41 Willys Coupe and Pickup w/ shortened bed, 33 Willys Coupe and Pickup, 51 Austin Sedan w/ chopped top and pickup, 51 Anglia Sedan w/ chopped top. Silver Screen: Munster coach and Dragula, the Car from the movie: the Car, John Milner's 32 Deuce Coupe, the California Kid's chopped 34 ford Coupe, Sanford & Son 51 Ford F1 pickup complete w/ junk load. And many, many more ! :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFFONE

How about a grouping of Spy cars and such. There are plenty of choices from the likes of James Bond, The Saint, Maxwell Smart, Man From Uncle, just to name a few. I would want these to be T-Jets, not AFX. I also submit the 1978 Dodge Magnum in a nicely detailed T-Jet version. The AFX version isn't very good.


----------



## hefer

In an AFX redo, I would like to see some Mercury stock cars. In a new AFX tooling I would love to see some 70...71...72 Torinos.


----------



## tasman

I would like to see more road race cars. Would love to see the old Tjet Ferrari and Lola. Also more car bodies that can do dual duty. Corvettes, Mustangs, Camaros. Bodies that could be used for trans-am sytle racing but could also be used for drag cars. Maybe some new cars, not just remakes of old Tjet bodies.

I like the old cars that others have mentioned but it's hard to imagine a lot of those on a road course.


----------



## Bubba 123

tasman said:


> I would like to see more road race cars. Would love to see the old Tjet Ferrari and Lola. Also more car bodies that can do dual duty. Corvettes, Mustangs, Camaros. Bodies that could be used for trans-am sytle racing but could also be used for drag cars. Maybe some new cars, not just remakes of old Tjet bodies.
> 
> I like the old cars that others have mentioned but it's hard to imagine a lot of those on a road course.


I'm w/ you & Tuffone, Taz :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

dlw said:


> Does AW have the rights to do the Lamborghini? Mattel did them a while ago and not sure if those bods were included in the deal, anyway the body lines up perfectly with XT chassis and completely covers the chassis.
> 
> I know buddy clips are out there, but would like a 'natural' fitted Lambo body.


the tyco Lambo is a nice afx fit, I did one once, but for the life of me I could not get the "Buddy" clip to work AT ALL, I cursed those junky little resin scrappers and threw them all out.
Munsters cars would be cool. But I think a slimline chassis would be needed, otherwise they would get to chubby looking.
I would like to see a tjet line of vans, scaled to tjet size, like the aurora specailty ones, just smaller.


----------



## hojohn

Bubba 123 said:


> YEP!! doing a "Greased-Lightning" from Grease HW diecast....
> measured...4 gear w/ fit w/ correct wheel base & wheels correspond to the 4 gear chassis in Dia. :thumbsup: (FYI :thumbsup
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


cool would like to see it when finshed


----------



## Bubba 123

hojohn said:


> cool would like to see it when finshed


it's on my "Drawing-Board"... got to get a chassis... about 4 of 'em 2 start with.

then I need some T-Jet chassis 2 finish up my body collection...
3 years to get this far..."Almost" caught up :thumbsup::wave:

PM me on your Movie/TV vehicles Hojohn :thumbsup: (anyone else who does 'em 2 :thumbsup

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tjetjunkman

I would like to see a 1959 Pontiac Catalina.


----------



## rodstrguy

70-72 Monte Carlo, 68 Impala fast back, 67 Cuda or Charger, and a 65-66 Impala.


----------



## foxkilo

Instead of the umptenth variation of the Nascar theme or each modell year of a certain car maybe something different could have its place on the agenda..

How about a Jensen Interceptor, Reliant Scimitar, Ford (Lotus) Cortina, Holden, a descent 911 or E-type. Or going french with a Facel Vega, Citroen DS, Renault Alpine 110. A Triumpf Stag would be apprecheated as well and last but not least the inmortal Aston DB5. As a german I might also opt for a Merc. There are lots to choose from and why has, except Faller, nobody done a Caddy.

Mario


----------



## 60chevyjim

tjetjunkman said:


> I would like to see a 1959 Pontiac Catalina.


mev makes a resin body 59 Pontiac ..

this is the main reason I like resin slot car bodys sooooo much
because the big companys make a bunch of really boring crap !!!

but the resin casters make a lot of the cars that we really want !!


----------



## Bubba 123

foxkilo said:


> Instead of the umptenth variation of the Nascar theme or each modell year of a certain car maybe something different could have its place on the agenda..
> 
> How about a Jensen Interceptor, Reliant Scimitar, Ford (Lotus) Cortina, Holden, a descent 911 or E-type. Or going french with a Facel Vega, Citroen DS, Renault Alpine 110. A Triumpf Stag would be apprecheated as well and last but not least the inmortal Aston DB5. As a german I might also opt for a Merc. There are lots to choose from and why has, except Faller, nobody done a Caddy.
> 
> Mario


get w/ Greg Gipes on here... he already does the DB-5, E-type, & others :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## foxkilo

Hi Bubba,

I did the DB5 myself already based on a Hongwell/Schuco/Carama 1/72 modell which was just perfect.

But I thought this was about what AW should bring out. Cars for the masses at the right price.
With the right dosh you can get yourself a treat and buy the whole lot of Bauer cars. Have you seen what they took out recently. Unbeliveable.

http://www.worldofslot.de/index.php?doc=shop&gruppe=4240&PHPSESSID=placacol1m2tcoj2jpqhh6rcl6lk6d7u
http://www.worldofslot.de/index.php?doc=shop&gruppe=4211&PHPSESSID=placacol1m2tcoj2jpqhh6rcl6lk6d7u


----------



## Bubba 123

foxkilo said:


> Hi Bubba,
> 
> I did the DB5 myself already based on a Hongwell/Schuco/Carama 1/72 modell which was just perfect.
> 
> But I thought this was about what AW should bring out. Cars for the masses at the right price.
> With the right dosh you can get yourself a treat and buy the whole lot of Bauer cars. Have you seen what they took out recently. Unbeliveable.
> 
> http://www.worldofslot.de/index.php?doc=shop&gruppe=4240&PHPSESSID=placacol1m2tcoj2jpqhh6rcl6lk6d7u
> http://www.worldofslot.de/index.php?doc=shop&gruppe=4211&PHPSESSID=placacol1m2tcoj2jpqhh6rcl6lk6d7u


WOW!!!
(Wish I could read German... also convert currencies 2..) :freak:
TY for the link!!!

Bubba 123 ;-)


----------



## foxkilo

Hi Bubba,
see link below, they got some in stock. 
Point is the price, currently rate is 1.33 but you haveto get it to the US, pay customs and in case you are dealer your mark up.
But in the moemnt they are state of the art at least in my opinion. 
BTW have you seen the button fin the top left corner for the english version of the site?
Unfortunately it doesn't convert the frontpage.

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/browse?back=1&c0=man:Bauer&c1=*


----------



## Bubba 123

foxkilo said:


> Hi Bubba,
> see link below, they got some in stock.
> Point is the price, currently rate is 1.33 but you haveto get it to the US, pay customs and in case you are dealer your mark up.
> But in the moemnt they are state of the art at least in my opinion.
> BTW have you seen the button fin the top left corner for the english version of the site?
> Unfortunately it doesn't convert the frontpage.
> 
> http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/browse?back=1&c0=man:Bauer&c1=*


yes I tried it :-/
TY 4 the new link!!! :thumbsup:
Quality ain't cheap... but we can dream :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

How about something really exciting,
Like a 71/72 Ford LTD/Galaxie cop car...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Let me get the right numbers and you'll get your wish Rich! :lol:


----------



## Elcaminobill

83-87 Monte Carlo SS notchback for an AFX chassis.

I'll second the motion for a 70 - 72 Monte Carlo.

Re-release of the Tjet Hot Rod coupe & roadster.


----------



## dlw

That BMW hatchback (X5?) would look cool on a chassis. It reminds me of a modern day Cheetah.


----------



## Bubba 123

A/GS said:


> What cars do you think AW should release next ? :wave:


how about more legends of the silver screen/TV ??? :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/GS

GASSERS up the A _ _ ! 41/ 33 WILLYS COUPE/ PICKUP/ VAN, ANGLIA, AUSTIN, FIAT TOPOLINO, HENRY J, etc, etc, etc ...........


----------



## dlw

dlw said:


> That BMW hatchback (X5?) would look cool on a chassis. It reminds me of a modern day Cheetah.


Oops, picked the wrong model, I meant BMW M Coupe Hatchback.


----------



## Omega

A/GS said:


> GASSERS up the A _ _ ! 41/ 33 WILLYS COUPE/ PICKUP/ VAN, ANGLIA, AUSTIN, FIAT TOPOLINO, HENRY J, etc, etc, etc ...........


:thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## mercury09

How about a 1983 Mercury Capri in desert tan metallic on a t-jet chassis?


----------



## Shadowracer

Bubba 123 said:


> yes I tried it :-/
> TY 4 the new link!!! :thumbsup:
> Quality ain't cheap... but we can dream :thumbsup::wave:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Just as an aside...I deal with that guy (Kelly) quite a bit being Canadian. He's topnotch. :thumbsup:


----------



## tycobel

I like to see :

90's Nascar Lumina (they had a master of that body several years ago ! Where is it ??)
80's Nascar Monte-Carlo
Lola T70
March 83G
GTP Mustang and Corvette
2014 Daytona Prototypes incl Corvette


----------



## old blue

I would like to see a Tjet sized Dukes of Hazzard set. I know they have the rights to use the logos.


----------



## win43

brownie374 said:


> Anything new!


Ditto


----------



## LeeRoy98

Talladega/Cyclone for the X-traction chassis.


----------



## alpink

LeeRoy, good to see you. nice choices.


----------



## blue55conv

A/GS said:


> GASSERS up the A _ _ ! 41/ 33 WILLYS COUPE/ PICKUP/ VAN, ANGLIA, AUSTIN, FIAT TOPOLINO, HENRY J, etc, etc, etc ...........


I vote for gassers. They already have the 41 Willys. It needs something to run against.


----------



## beast1624

blue55conv said:


> I vote for gassers. They already have the 41 Willys. It needs something to run against.


Good pick, Mike!


----------



## vansmack2

57 Chevy Coupe or Sedan (not Nomad/Wagon) in XTraction line. Also 55 and 56, especially 56, in the same would be great. The AW 55 Nomad seems a bit long, especially compared to their 57 nomad.


----------



## blue55conv

vansmack2 said:


> 57 Chevy Coupe or Sedan (not Nomad/Wagon) in XTraction line. Also 55 and 56, especially 56, in the same would be great. The AW 55 Nomad seems a bit long, especially compared to their 57 nomad.


I am definitely a tri-5 fan (consider my handle). I would like to see a series of factory 2-tone paint schemes. Imagine a set of 57 Chevy coupes in 12 factory 2-tone schemes. 

If we are going down memory lane, why not make a 55 or 56 Ford in factory 2-tone as well. The 55 and 56 Fords were very similar. There were differences in the grill and chrome. You could make both years with one body tooling. (Classic Metal Works has recently announced plans for that very car in 1/87 scale for model railroads.)

The 55 Ford would make a nice gasser too.


----------



## vansmack2

How about the 55,56 T-Birds too.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Why the heck for 51 years since the T Jet release do we still not have 55, 56 and 57 Nomad bodies _mass produced_ *FOR the T Jet*. I know they were done in AFX/ Xtraction form, and offered in resin by a few guys, but why after all this time haven't they been done scaled for T Jets?????


----------



## dlw

Ford Maverick
Ford Pinto Wagon (better chance to fit slotcar chassis)
AMC Gremlin
Chapperal 2F (Vacuum cleaner)
Dodge Magnum wagon
Ford LTD
Ford LTD wagon


----------



## Elcaminobill

Plymouth. Duster


----------



## sethndaddy

slotcarman12078 said:


> Why the heck for 51 years since the T Jet release do we still not have 55, 56 and 57 Nomad bodies _mass produced_ *FOR the T Jet*. I know they were done in AFX/ Xtraction form, and offered in resin by a few guys, but why after all this time haven't they been done scaled for T Jets?????


EXACTLY. and Johnny Lightning does an awesome diecast that is almost dead on, but it would require a divorced axle.

I hope Dan Cashmere is reading all these idea's. This body would be the best to mass produce.


----------



## Elcaminobill

With ElCamino for a username, How could I forget El Caminos? I know there's a Tjet 68 but we need a 59, 65, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73 and a G-Body 78-87.

I'd also like to see other GM G-bodies, like a 78-83 Malibu, Cutlass/442/Hurst, Grand Prix, Lemans, and of course the previously mentioned Monte Carlo SS.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

It was just mentioned above, but I'm also a Huge Fan of the '55 & '56 Ford Fairlanes. And I'd vote for the Sedan with vertical B pillar, and not the Crown Victoria version.


----------



## carlosnseattle

If someone has said this please already please forgive me.

I'd like to see cars that sat on the chassis better. Every AW car looks like some sort of jacked up 4X4 in my opinion. If they could move the chassis mounts deeper into the body I could appreciate how they look. But when I sit an AW car next to an original AFX car it just looks wrong to me....just my $.02


----------



## Elcaminobill

carlosnseattle said:


> If someone has said this please already please forgive me.
> 
> I'd like to see cars that sat on the chassis better. Every AW car looks like some sort of jacked up 4X4 in my opinion. If they could move the chassis mounts deeper into the body I could appreciate how they look. But when I sit an AW car next to an original AFX car it just looks wrong to me....just my $.02


Good point Carlos. They make some great bodies that really look awkward in their chassis. When I was a kid, I thought a Plum Crazy (purple) Dodge Challenger convertible was the coolest car. I traded for an Xtraction body of that very car. When I put it on a chassis, I was bummed because it looks like a covered wagon. The fit was extremely tight too. :freak:

The wheels and tires are disproportional in size to the bodies. That probably makes it hard to fit them without distorting the lines of the car.


----------



## Gareth

I have the red AW Challenger and it is a beautiful body but just looks terrible on the chassis. And it doesn't corner well with that high CoG. I'd like to lower it but worried about damaging the body with my clumsy hands!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

If you are a handy modeler, you can put screw posts in the X-Traction bodies, and then mount them to T-Jet Chassis with wide Axles and Wheels like the Tuff Ones use. They look pretty good then, and the bodies can sit pretty low too


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ok, getting back to the 4x4 ride height of AW T-Jet(& XT) Bodies.... Ya know, the T-Jet bodies can be Lowered pretty easily(altho on *some, you can't have the wide tires stick out anymore)... FYI- all the cars in these pix are AW Bodies, and most of them are sitting on Aurora T-Jet Chassis now....


----------



## vickers83

Here`s a couple AW/JL bodies I converted to tjets. A much better look imho! :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*SuWEET !*



vickers83 said:


> Here`s a couple AW/JL bodies I converted to tjets. A much better look imho! :wave:


 Really Awesome Body conversions you did there Vickers :thumbsup: ...that's what I was talking about.  BTW- for the X-Traction Challenger bod, do the hoods on those swap or something ? (I only own the T-Jet body)


----------



## vickers83

Yep, The hoods are removable R3......:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those look awesome vickers!! The wide Vincents just make a sweet ride height even sweeter!!


----------



## dlw

Just got an email from AW about a free model kit w/ $99 purchase.... The Paddy Wagon. Very similar to the blue HW Paddy Wagon. The way that car is built would fit perfectly on a Thunderjet chassis.


----------



## Serge

*World Rally Championship*

I would love to see a set of cars from the WRC, Yes I know the scale would be off, but so are the snow mobiles and a lot of others. My bucket list includes building another "Viva Las Vegas" scenery track. I can picture a tubo-charged Peugeot, VW, Fiesta .....

Just my opinion, Serge


----------



## SouthLyonBen

I'd like to see a version of the low geared traffic and truck chassis by Faller and A GMC 9500 body to boot


----------



## RjAFX

I remember when I was a kid.....the cars I liked the most were the plain old street cars..What would I like to see?

2007 Saturn ION sedan
2014 KIA Forte5 SX
2014 Ford Focus ST
2014 Chevy Cruze
2014 Hyundai Elantra sedan
2014 Dodge Dart sedan
2014 Honda Civic Si sedan
2013 Mazda Speed3
2014 Veloster
2014 Toyota Corolla

In four colors including, red, white, blue, silver. Not to forget one unpainted so we can build a bunch of SCCA Street Touring cars.

Somebody builds 10 compact street sedans and hatchbacks I'd have four of each color, and 10-20 each of the unpainted bodies.....That would keep me and my Grandsons having a damn good time painting, and trying to locate decals to make up race cars.

That Jimmy in the photo above....Hell yes, and add a 9 car transport trailer to go with it....


----------



## glock24

I know this is an old thread, but here I go:

- I'm a Porsche fan, so a 550 Spyder, 959 and a 993 GT2 or Turbo would be awesome. Actually ANY Porsche would be cool.
- I like rally cars, Subaru Impreza WRX and Mitsubishi EVO would be a dream come true.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubba 123

glock24 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but here I go:
> 
> - I'm a Porsche fan, so a 550 Spyder, 959 and a 993 GT2 or Turbo would be awesome. Actually ANY Porsche would be cool.
> - I like rally cars, Subaru Impreza WRX and Mitsubishi EVO would be a dream come true.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Great-Ideas!!
Wasn't 1 of the Porsche the car James Dean had (& Died on way to a race)??
"That" would be nice, just do the model & color... let the collectors add the "Driver" & Numbers :wink2:

I'm also a "GT" collector/fanatic >

MORE; "Silver Screen" releases... A lot of AW's already released car-bodies
come under this.. Just recast in the Color(s)/Details & Re-Package of the Movie/TV versions >

I would like to see a re-release of Their "Good-Humor" Ice Cream Truck..
Nothing "Fancy", (the Looney-Toons :frown2:

& That's "My-Dime" (2-cents w/ inflation) :willy_nilly:

Bubba (The SENILE) 123 :woohoo:


----------



## TUFFONE

I still want to see the Ice Cream Truck in a Cheech & Chong version like the one in the movie Nice Dreams.:dude:


----------



## mercury09

1983 Mercury Capri w/t-top in desert tan metallic on a t-jet please


----------



## Bubba 123

TUFFONE said:


> I still want to see the Ice Cream Truck in a Cheech & Chong version like the one in the movie Nice Dreams.:dude:


Didn't Aurora make an "Earlier" body than AW. For Their Ice-Cream Truck (??) 

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:

RESEARCHED; 1955 Chevy Ice Cream Truck
(NOT Aurora).. look @ Hot Wheels (Caravel) ice cream truck :wink2:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
1950 Ford or Chrysler Woodie Station Wagon (with rack & 9' surfboards)...

1961 Ford Falcon Sedan Delivery...

1962 - '63 Ford Falcon Ranchero...

1967 - '68 Ford Mustang Notchback...

Bob Glidden's P/S Pinto...

Gapp & Roush Tijuana Taxi P/S Maverick...

*Dyno Don* Nicholson's P/S Mustang II...


John
.


----------



## [email protected]

Ok I started slot cars in 81 and driving in 92 so bear with my choices lol.

84-2001 Jeep Cherokee
84-91 Jeep Comanche.
Old pickups, Dodge Ford Chevy 40's thru the 90's.( Some have been done I know)
Chevy S-10 82-93 and 94-02
Jeep Gladiators
Military deuce and a half
Beer delivery trucks (I know never happen with a toy car)
Slot cars pulling trailers like boats, or campers.
Off road vehicles like the bandits and hoppers


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Slot Car or Diecast Beer Trucks - Beer Brands - Mail In Promotions - sounds like a marketing dream team line up to me! :cheers2:


----------



## SUNGOD

Unfortunately AW slot cars aren't that easy to get here in the UK (unlike old Aurora AFX).

Anyway I take it that AW has reissued some of the older AFX cars and trucks (I've got 3 Racing Rigs so far which look exactly the same as the old AFX ones) so here's some I'd like to see...........

MCLAREN F1

FORD ESCORT MK1

FORD CAPRI 

PORSCHE 917

PORSCHE 917/10

FERRARI DAYTONA

CHEVELLE STOCKER

TYRRELL P34

LOTUS 78

FERRARI 512M


----------

